# When people enjoy talking about their day



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you guys think there is a certain cognitive function that would cause one to really enjoy recalling events of their day? 

IE: Someone works a simple job and is very energized to tell their SO all about every event that happened that day.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

All the extroverted ones I think. What's emphasized will be different depending on the function.


----------



## Zonr (Nov 10, 2012)

what ever function that is, I don't have it. I find talking about my day to be draining...who wants to talk at the end of their day anyways haha.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe Si or Ti - the functions that generally break down personal experiences. Often Si types are the people who talk about everything in terms of "what happened" to them. Introverted thinkers might be caught up in analyzing their day, because they don't trust the facts/truths of their experiences at face value - their own thoughts get tied to their experiences.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea I've noticed people tend to describe their day through their dominant function a lot of times. So like Te-types talk about what they accomplished, Feeling types about how they feel (literally "how was your day," "well I feel like crap."). Sensation types similar, or they may just talk about what happened to them. Intuitives may just say 'nothing,' (a lot of people do this if nothing interesting or out of the ordinary happened) but when you listen to them talk you may notice that they either slightly exaggerate the details or don't include them at all. 

I have a Te-friend who always conceptualizes her day in terms of 'what she has to do.'


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't forget that Jung spent more of Psychological Types talking about characteristics common to _all introverts_ and to _all extraverts_ than he spent talking about all eight of the functions put together. If you're trying to link some behavior to certain types and you limit the possibilties to function-centric groupings, you may well miss the preference (or preference combination) that's most relevant.

In the case of somebody with a strong tendency to want to tell the story of their day in a kind of self-dramatizing way and in play-by-play detail — "very energized to tell their SO all about every event that happened," as the OP said — I'd say the ExFx types are the likeliest culprits.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I can enjoy talking about my day but I tend to focus mostly on events of emotional or relational significance more than anything else... (such as heated moments that occurred between co-workers at work.. misunderstandings that may have occurred... funny things people have said or did... A funny cashier that made me laugh on my way home... basically things about _people... _things about the characters in the world I see... The emotional and relational subtext I pick up on.... )

I don't tend to repeat random details like some of my friends tend to... for example: "today I woke up and ate a blueberry muffin!.. Then I got my oil changed and downloaded a new app while I waited! And then I had to take the stairs because the elevator was broken. My boss expected me to have these reports due but I had to postpone finishing them until Friday" Those details aren't especially interesting to me, so I don't share them. I do have one friend in particular that is very generous in sharing those sorts of details with pretty much everyone, which makes me laugh, coincidentally, because its funny to me that she finds it interesting enough to share. :laughing: (though she may find the types of things I share the same)


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Yea I've noticed people tend to describe their day through their dominant function a lot of times. So like Te-types talk about what they accomplished, Feeling types about how they feel (literally "how was your day," "well I feel like crap."). Sensation types similar, or they may just talk about what happened to them. Intuitives may just say 'nothing,' (a lot of people do this if nothing interesting or out of the ordinary happened) but when you listen to them talk you may notice that they either slightly exaggerate the details or don't include them at all.
> 
> I have a Te-friend who always conceptualizes her day in terms of 'what she has to do.'


Yeah, there's a difference between people who say that "nothing" happened either because they don't want to you to know what happened or thought it was just rhetorical, versus an intuitive dominant style block towards getting that level of focus on _just happenings._

From this I'd expect to see sensing types most compelled to talk about their day...... but then as you mentioned feeling and thinking types may be also compelled to work out their respective evaluations. Is there anything that could make an intuitive _excited_ to report something that already happened? Maybe a superficial look of excitement but not without exaggeration....



Wait..... just telling your day excitedly to your SO? That's pretty typologically unremarkable I'd suspect...... what about those people who can talk excitedly about events in their lives on and on for hours and hours, and to complete strangers? Any type pattern to those?

(^ha, another deflective slight-exaggeration xD)


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate reliving my day most of the time. Particularly if something annoying happened. I will be irritated all day and want to tell someone about it, and then when I finally find a sympathetic ear, I find that the details are so annoying I can't be bothered to repeat it. Even talking about it is annoying. I do enjoy sharing a bit of juicy gossip though. Or a story that is laced with brilliant irony. Or a story of random acts of kindness! 

I used to talk a lot more about my day, but as I've matured, I've come to the realization that very few people care [to hear] about anyone but themselves, and that is why I love to witness and recount those little random acts of kindness that I so rarely get to witness. Because it proves to me that there is still some goodness in this world, and there are some people who actually care.

Also why I love this website. People actually read your lame stories, no matter how long winded. XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> Yea I've noticed people tend to describe their day through their dominant function a lot of times. So like Te-types talk about what they accomplished, Feeling types about how they feel (literally "how was your day," "well I feel like crap."). Sensation types similar, or they may just talk about what happened to them. Intuitives may just say 'nothing,' (a lot of people do this if nothing interesting or out of the ordinary happened) but when you listen to them talk you may notice that they either slightly exaggerate the details or don't include them at all.
> 
> I have a Te-friend who always conceptualizes her day in terms of 'what she has to do.'


My ESFJ grandmother is very focused on the particular of what happened and in the details. It becomes obvious in the diary that she's writing as well when she writes down the details during the day e.g. the weather, the people she met and spoke to, what she did and so on. I could never do this personally and when asked how my day is like I often feel there's nothing to say unless something out of the ordinary occurred. I might say something like, "ordinary", "boring", "nothing special". If I do this to my grandmother she always wants to know something more concrete like "how did you feel?" or "what happened?" at which point I'd say, "nothing special happened". I also don't like to talk about how I feel to people I don't trust such as my grandmother so I'll never say how I feel either if they ask that. I'll just say something like "as usual". I think my enneagram plays a large role too though, since as a core 5, I'm very unlikely to convey specific information about myself if I suspect that I will not get any valuable information in return.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

When I was younger and cynical I would never ask. I was also bit of a paradox, when someone didn't ask me - when I never ask anyone - my feelings were hurt a little, so I make the effort now. And I know when I ask how someone's day goes, it makes them happy. It's a win/win.

I don't really like talking how my day went, or unless something specific happened, like I need to vent to let off steam, or something good happened. It has to been a specific event. I only dread the question if I'm having one of those bad days where I need to be left alone.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

The majority of times I've experienced this has been with Si-dom/aux users (xSFJs). As was mentioned here, I tend to delve into theory with my Ne, tying together experiences with Ti when recalling them. Most people I know consider this to be off-topic ranting, but I only start talking about my experiences when it seems pertinent to an inquiry.

"How are you?" is an inquiry into my current emotions, not what I've done during the day; since I don't care to spend much time on that topic, I usually respond with 'fine' or 'meh'. "Did you have a good day?" Simple yes/no question based on base subjective experience; usually just respond with 'it was a day'. "I need help with <insert topic here>." My responses usually draw first from research completely separate to my experiences; then I mention specific experiences as a means of backing up those sources' conclusions (at least if they seem to support them; I don't get into deeper analyses until I'm alone, churning over the details of the day in my head).

I also don't ask people how their days went. If they want to share it, they can. Si-related experiences were always a little boring to me because there was no questioning 'why', just 'what' and sometimes 'how'. Se-related experiences weren't as boring because the Se-doms I know throw in copious amounts of humor and turn their story into something witty, much like Ne stories. Ni is amazing for those deep conversations, while Te makes everything seem organized - a little bit boring at times, but surprisingly interesting to piece together. Fi and Fe stories are the epitome of boring to me, but some Fi/Fe-doms I know sound cute when they talk about their day; they give me that 'big brother' syndrome all the time, though I usually screw up.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Depends on what you tell them about your day. My ESFJ ex was always stressed out by what he did RIGHT at his work and what other people did WRONG and OH GOD do you think the world is ending (at the video store???)

I am more like "well first I had a sandwich with white bean spread and kalamata olive spread on sourdough and it was DELICIOUS and this guy did this..."

He seemed more concerned about the social corrective value of his sensory experiences (Fe/Si?) and I seem fond of reporting about what was MEANINGFUL or ENJOYABLE about EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED TO ME (Fi/Se.)

So yeah different types, but they'll do it in different ways.

Some people will do in a more summarized way. I remember an ISTJ would tell me about his day, summarized, but it's like he thought too much specific detail was vulgar. But he'd give qualifiers to his Americano and tennis game, like "me and my BFF like the little things." Umm, okay, you like the little things, so what exactly the fuck happened? He said I gave too many specific details.

I think that's Si vs. Se. Qualifying or classifying or associating Si versus Se being just expressing or reliving the experience or something, and Fi making Se shine in on what is most wonderful or horrible.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish this guy would stop slurping his snot. It is so disgusting I am going to leave the room.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LeaT said:


> My ESFJ grandmother is very focused on the particular of what happened and in the details. It becomes obvious in the diary that she's writing as well when she writes down the details during the day e.g. the weather, the people she met and spoke to, what she did and so on. I could never do this personally and when asked how my day is like I often feel there's nothing to say unless something out of the ordinary occurred. I might say something like, "ordinary", "boring", "nothing special". If I do this to my grandmother she always wants to know something more concrete like "how did you feel?" or "what happened?" at which point I'd say, "nothing special happened". I also don't like to talk about how I feel to people I don't trust such as my grandmother so I'll never say how I feel either if they ask that. I'll just say something like "as usual". I think my enneagram plays a large role too though, since as a core 5, I'm very unlikely to convey specific information about myself if I suspect that I will not get any valuable information in return.


Personally I think it is kind of sad that you go through the days of your life and think that nothing special happens, that you aren't especially thankful or moved by a room, a meal, a song, a beach, a forest, a person, whatever.

And that is the difference I think maybe between S and N. I see that a lot in this thread, people saying that Ns will say that NOTHING happened. 

That's really sad to me. It's bullshit and depressing. It seems ungrateful to me, and kind of ugly.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Personally I think it is kind of sad that you go through the days of your life and think that nothing special happens, that you aren't especially thankful or moved by a room, a meal, a song, a beach, a forest, a person, whatever.
> 
> And that is the difference I think maybe between S and N. I see that a lot in this thread, people saying that Ns will say that NOTHING happened.
> 
> That's really sad to me. It's bullshit and depressing. It seems ungrateful to me, and kind of ugly.


That may be your perception but I think it's equally sad that you are judging people because they do not share their impression of the world with you. What I think is amazing is not the same that you think is amazing. I won't eat a good meal every day, I won't listen to a good song every day, I won't wake up feeling great every morning. If you do, well, then good for you, but I don't. There are other things that move me in this world than whether I ate a good meal.

If I hear a great song, I won't tell you I hear a great song, I'll share it with you if I think you're inclined to listen. If you're not, I won't say anything. Simple as that. My internal imagination is capable of entertaining me just fine. It doesn't mean I'm depressed, it just means it's harder to impress me which is true because my standards of impression are higher than most others. I am not prone to hyperbole unless it really did impress me and the world is usually so bleak and boring it really doesn't for most of the part.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LeaT said:


> That may be your perception but I think it's equally sad that you are judging people because they do not share their impression of the world with you. What I think is amazing is not the same that you think is amazing. I won't eat a good meal every day, I won't listen to a good song every day, I won't wake up feeling great every morning. If you do, well, then good for you, but I don't. There are other things that move me in this world than whether I ate a good meal.
> 
> If I hear a great song, I won't tell you I hear a great song, I'll share it with you if I think you're inclined to listen. If you're not, I won't say anything. Simple as that. My internal imagination is capable of entertaining me just fine. It doesn't mean I'm depressed, it just means it's harder to impress me which is true because my standards of impression are higher than most others. I am not prone to hyperbole unless it really did impress me and the world is usually so bleak and boring it really doesn't for most of the part.


I think I may have accidentally stumbled upon the reason why Intuitives think Sensors are so "mean" to them though...if Ns (really, and I'm not saying they actually do) go through life thinking everything is bleak and boring and terrible and telling people they are stupid for loving a sunset or a sandwich, then no wonder you're a social pariah and people are jerks to you, it's becaues they are tired of you shitting on their day.

I'm just interested in if this is truth, or just truth for boring, depressed, negative people. 

Really. I mean does Intuitive mean "I hate sandwiches and The Human League"???

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I wondered about this. My sister likes talking about her day, but I'm not so keen on it. I'm not interested in what happened if it was mundane to me. If something really special/funny/nice/awful happened, I might share it if I feel like it. My sister is really good at remembering details about her day, though, and can tell me pretty much everything that happened. It's funny comparing my conversations with her to those with my mum after a day: my mum and I tend to say maybe one or two highlights, then move on to something else, whereas my sister talks about a lot of it, with a heavy emphasis on work (as we're in university).

If this was Si, could it just be somewhere in the first four functions, rather than dominant?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I think I may have accidentally stumbled upon the reason why Intuitives think Sensors are so "mean" to them though...if Ns (really, and I'm not saying they actually do) go through life thinking everything is bleak and boring and terrible and telling people they are stupid for loving a sunset or a sandwich, then no wonder you're a social pariah and people are jerks to you, it's becaues they are tired of you shitting on their day.
> 
> I'm just interested in if this is truth, or just truth for boring, depressed, negative people.
> 
> ...


Haha, self-fulfilling prophecy much? To me ideas are moving but the sensory experience iself not so much. Not once did I say I dislike or think people are stupid for loving a sunset or eating a great sandwich, nor did I ever imply that I see myself as a social pariah and that people are jerks to me or that other people think I'm shitting on their day. Just because I am unlikely to tell you that I thought the sandwich I ate for breakfast was yummy it doesn't mean I can't appreciate the taste of a good sandwich. 

Your truth is not my truth. I don't see the difficulty of understanding this very simple _truth_. But try to convey why an idea is great to people and they just go "huh". I was once telling my ESTP cousin about the theory behind piracy and why it is not the same as theft and she just went "ah, boring". 

Or try to discuss with a sensor why I think the symbolic depth in say, the manga Bleach is great and again they just go "huh". These things are not easy conveyed as telling someone why a sandwich is great. I can't express the symbolism I perceive in Bleach in words and have it making sense to other people without losing meaning and depth. It's something which must be experienced. Fuck, @Amaterasu knows what I mean.

If you think intuitives are boring for being more idea-focused then don't hang out with us.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Haha, self-fulfilling prophecy much? To me ideas are moving but the sensory experience iself not so much. Not once did I say I dislike or think people are stupid for loving a sunset or eating a great sandwich, nor did I ever imply that I see myself as a social pariah and that people are jerks to me or that other people think I'm shitting on their day. Just because I am unlikely to tell you that I thought the sandwich I ate for breakfast was yummy it doesn't mean I can't appreciate the taste of a good sandwich.
> 
> Your truth is not my truth. I don't see the difficulty of understanding this very simple _truth_. But try to convey why an idea is great to people and they just go "huh". I was once telling my ESTP cousin about the theory behind piracy and why it is not the same as theft and she just went "ah, boring".
> 
> ...


I think you're pretentious for presuming ANY sensor doesn't know the difference between piracy and theft (note that my occupation is pirate) and yeah I think Bleach is boring as hell, my little nephew used to watch it when he was about 12; but that's more of an aesthetic hatred of anime than anything, I can wax quite philosophical about David Lynch's Twin Peaks.

Yes I think it's awful and ungrateful to not enjoy the little things. That doesn't mean that I think the little things are all that exist, clearly, but that it's just kind of a depressing killjoy to act like what life has to give you is not enough.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I think I may have accidentally stumbled upon the reason why Intuitives think Sensors are so "mean" to them though...if Ns (really, and I'm not saying they actually do) go through life thinking everything is bleak and boring and terrible and telling people they are stupid for loving a sunset or a sandwich, then no wonder you're a social pariah and people are jerks to you, it's becaues they are tired of you shitting on their day.
> 
> I'm just interested in if this is truth, or just truth for boring, depressed, negative people.
> 
> ...





LeaT said:


> Haha, self-fulfilling prophecy much? To me ideas are moving but the sensory experience iself not so much. Not once did I say I dislike or think people are stupid for loving a sunset or eating a great sandwich, nor did I ever imply that I see myself as a social pariah and that people are jerks to me or that other people think I'm shitting on their day. Just because I am unlikely to tell you that I thought the sandwich I ate for breakfast was yummy it doesn't mean I can't appreciate the taste of a good sandwich.
> 
> Your truth is not my truth. I don't see the difficulty of understanding this very simple _truth_. But try to convey why an idea is great to people and they just go "huh". I was once telling my ESTP cousin about the theory behind piracy and why it is not the same as theft and she just went "ah, boring".
> 
> ...


It depends on the person in these situations. Some Sensors may not be interested in philosophical debates, but then some iNtuitives may not be. It just means you're not interested in philosophy much - or, at least, not on that particular topic. And iNtuitives won't necessarily never talk about their day, they might just talk about it differently or do other things to express it rather than discussing it. Also, iNtuitives are highly likely to be slightly affected by external stimuli due to their Sensing function somewhere in their first four, but maybe not as much as dom/aux Sensors. Some iNtuitives may just not want to talk about their day unless something special happens because they don't think to talk about it, or because they are thinking about something else.

Each type has its own advantages and disadvantages and none are particularly better or worse overall. If you look at all the factors of all the types, you'll probably come to the same conclusion (unless you're swayed by your own personal preference for certain characteristics).

I can say I've never really had issues communicating with Sensors and never understood why people do. They just gather information in a different way, it's not like they're aliens. So you just accept the difference and get on with it. It's similar to maybe not discussing a book with someone who hasn't read it/isn't interested in it. It's the basic principle of conversation.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I think you're pretentious for presuming ANY sensor doesn't know the difference between piracy and theft (note that my occupation is pirate) and yeah I think Bleach is boring as hell, my little nephew used to watch it when he was about 12; but that's more of an aesthetic hatred of anime than anything, I can wax quite philosophical about David Lynch's Twin Peaks.
> 
> Yes I think it's awful and ungrateful to not enjoy the little things. That doesn't mean that I think the little things are all that exist, clearly, but that it's just kind of a depressing killjoy to act like what life has to give you is not enough.


Did I every imply this applied to every sensor? No, I simply used my ESTP cousin as an example to exemplify what I mean that sensors may not always share discussion subjects that intuitives do, since I wanted to show you that what I as an intuitive this is interesting is not always what a sensor thinks is interesting. Nowhere did I say that this applied to all sensors. That was an assumption you made. 

And you can think Bleach is boring, that's perfectly fine. My point again was that I wanted to use an example of how I can discuss a piece of art and discuss the ideas of said art because the ideas interest me, not the actual physical content itself necessarily.

Go ahead, think it's ungrateful then. That's your opinion but don't you dare to push your opinon as the truth and as if it should be my truth because it's your truth. I'm being used to being called pretentious, it's fine, I know I got higher standards than other people and I've gotten used to it. Just because you think it's impressive to eat a sandwich in the morning I don't. I'm more likely to be impressed by the progresses of modern science and that's all there is to it.

I get a sense that you're simply pushing your agenda because you cannot understand how people can be different and you think it should apply all across the board. It doesn't. Nor will I accept that you will present it as such.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I think these kinds of simple questions may evolve with people over time. If asked a decade ago, I would likely think the person was foolish for even asking it, and not respond, or say something like, "not much". I still do this, but not all the time. I've learned that this question is important to many people, so respect that they at least _seem_ interested to know something about my life, and formulate an adequate response. 

The problem is much the same as when I recall being told to write an essay about a topic which didn't interest me. I will start with the basic question, or premise, and twist it into something that I'd rather talk about. So relating to the specific question, "how was your day", I'll usually tell about things I did which lead into things I want to accomplish in the future. I can shaping things from the day, and recent past, into things I'd like to accomplish in the future, and what this all means to me. 

The problem is it can be difficult to discern when someone is simply expressing Fe and saying something for which they don't really care about the specific response, like saying, "how are you" and then not responding when you say, "I'm well today how are you?"... or when someone genuinely cares yet can't keep up with your multi-point big-picture building thought process, else when they are able to comprehend and it's actually worth the effort. 

So I do the same for everyone, and either say, "oh not much" if nothing special happened, or go into a long story with people I care about. It seems I only get any decent kind of response...maybe 20% of the time, and the other 80% people are irritated to some extent. Don't ask the question if you don't want to know. Sheesh. I don't give simple responses. A few words are not adequate to describe my day, in relation to my desires and goals. Simply describing my day without this context is rather meaningless. It won't make sense.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Haha, self-fulfilling prophecy much? To me ideas are moving but the sensory experience iself not so much. Not once did I say I dislike or think people are stupid for loving a sunset or eating a great sandwich, nor did I ever imply that I see myself as a social pariah and that people are jerks to me or that other people think I'm shitting on their day. Just because I am unlikely to tell you that I thought the sandwich I ate for breakfast was yummy it doesn't mean I can't appreciate the taste of a good sandwich.
> 
> Your truth is not my truth. I don't see the difficulty of understanding this very simple _truth_. But try to convey why an idea is great to people and they just go "huh". I was once telling my ESTP cousin about the theory behind piracy and why it is not the same as theft and she just went "ah, boring".
> 
> ...


Agree with this post 100%! Also I'm too bored to actually type out more of what I think... meh. A post quote ought to do.


----------



## thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Geez, wow.
@_fourtines_ , I think your disagreement with @_LeaT_ isn't so much a S/N clash as it is an example of a Fi/Ti clash and misinterpretation of words. I think what @_LiquidLight_ said makes sense, that people are most likely to describe their day in terms of their dominant function (with the aid of their aux):

You care about the moments and little things ("golden moments") that move you (Fi). But more likely for a Ti-dom like LeaT or myself (here I'll speak for myself, since I can't speak for LeaT), _even if_ I am moved by the little moments, I am not likely to express it as describing my day unless the little moment leads to an idea/concept that my Ti wants to analyze *and* is so intriguing that I want to share it/bounce the idea off of another person. Like LeaT said -- "To me ideas are moving but the sensory experience iself not so much."

As an Se-aux, I'll deviate from LeaT's words and say that personally, experiences move me, but unless a person experiences it with me, the only thing I could really express is that something is "really awesome/great/fantastic/beautiful" if the experience moved me _a lot_. Otherwise, since my words can't convey the entire experience properly, I am not likely to describe it to someone as part of my day other than "I saw a beautiful sunset" and not expound on it. 

Personally, detailing the things that happened to me in a day is draining, because for me, my focus is in the moment and I don't have a great chronological memory for a day's or week's events. In contrast, one of my Si-dom friends, when asked about her day, is able to list it all out, starting from the very start of the day and describe it in detail.

EDIT: Note, this post isn't to point out why LeaT or fourtines is wrong, but hopes to explain more objectively why each one of you isn't likely, in the course of describing your day or feelings, talk about what the other would. These differences in choices leads to a diversity in discussion, perspectives, and interactions, which is a beautiful thing. It does, inevitably, lead to miscommunication and misinterpretations. I think in order to fully appreciate the diversity in people, the root of these misunderstandings need to be understood. And that's as Ni-Fe as I will get. Peace.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

thunder said:


> As an Se-aux, I'll deviate from LeaT's words and say that personally, experiences move me, but unless a person experiences it with me, the only thing I could really express is that something is "really awesome/great/fantastic/beautiful" if the experience moved me _a lot_. Otherwise, since my words can't convey the entire experience properly, I am not likely to describe it to someone as part of my day other than "I saw a beautiful sunset" and not expound on it.


I honestly think enneagram plays a big role but yes, my ESTP cousin wants to do things together for example, because that's more meaningful to her. And my ESFJ grandmother prefers to engage her Si together (dominant Fe).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Yea I've noticed people tend to describe their day through their dominant function a lot of times. So like Te-types talk about what they accomplished, Feeling types about how they feel (literally "how was your day," "well I feel like crap."). Sensation types similar, or they may just talk about what happened to them. Intuitives may just say 'nothing,' (a lot of people do this if nothing interesting or out of the ordinary happened) but when you listen to them talk you may notice that they either slightly exaggerate the details or don't include them at all.
> 
> I have a Te-friend who always conceptualizes her day in terms of 'what she has to do.'


I wonder how Ti would respond (I think I might know some who get prickly/whiny and say things like "Fine...who cares?"). And yes, I can relate to exaggerating details for seemingly no reason (one time, I literally memorized my whole day in eventful detail and sort of gave the dry details of everything that happened to me - I must of been excitedly out of some kind of sensation repression at the time).


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess I wasn't even thinking of XSFJs. They definitely like to talk the most about their days! Particularly if something bad happened!

And as for the S/N argument...I think it is a sin to not appreciate the little things as well, but perhaps for an intuitive, there is something larger we're not appreciating, and that is as much of a sin to them. Iono.


----------



## princessJAY (May 25, 2011)

I don't put much emphasis on the past, but have learned to pause in happy moments, focus on the feeling & form the words, _I am very happy right now_. Like taking a snapshot for a mental album. Makes it easy to be grateful to be alive.

However, these moments carry very little weight for Ne-Ti, which likes to drift through vague impressions, always looking to the next impression, future-ward, bird's-eye-view, continuously fine-tuning my subjective Meaning of Life & Everything. It already takes an effort to focus on details (Si-last). The effort needed to recall then recount them is too much mental energy  Result, I only do so with unusual happenings, when the effort becomes worthwhile.

In my experience, people who _regularly_ recount their day in detail tend to be Si-dom, and to a lesser extend Si-aux.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I think I may have accidentally stumbled upon the reason why Intuitives think Sensors are so "mean" to them though...if Ns (really, and I'm not saying they actually do) go through life thinking everything is bleak and boring and terrible and telling people they are stupid for loving a sunset or a sandwich, then no wonder you're a social pariah and people are jerks to you, it's becaues they are tired of you shitting on their day.
> 
> I'm just interested in if this is truth, or just truth for boring, depressed, negative people.
> 
> ...



LOL. For the record, I like both sandwiches and the human league....... I might just go eat a sandwich and listen to the Human League right now. 

But see, yeah , a lot of what you're talking about is about inferior sensation..... though in the case of tertiary sensation it's a little different, which is probably why it slided into more of a T vs F thing. 

But then in my case, I have yet to either play the youtube video or eat a sandwich, you know why? Because I went over to youtube and started to type it in and I was like "yeah, ok they had that one Fascination song but I don't remember any of the rest but that one had a cool enough 80s sound to it but maybe I should listen to one of their other hits but first I'll look over at one of my other tabs..... hm I should really make a version of that song called 'Procrastination' Wait what about that sandwich I was going to eat? Eh, I don't even think I'm hungry right now... or am I?" So two seconds later I lost interest. 

Anyway it's not that the sensation is bad or nonexistent, it's just weird, challenging. These things like sandwiches, music, sunsets, just fail to make that level of impression. This is something that can get better with psychological health but its still going to be delightfully downplayed then. I don't think I would get outwardly negative about it though...... like about a year ago when I went on a nature walk and my friends sort of paused to look at the sunset. I tried to do what they were doing but just ended up launching into some loosely connected thing for a second before shutting my mouth again. I wasn't trying to ruin the moment, I don't know........ it just isn't there for me as it is for most people. It's just kind of an odd feeling, nothing really saddening since I don't really know what I'm missing.


I still haven't quite answered what I was trying to get at......... and some people wonder why intuitives don't talk much about their day :laughing:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The function called: AGE
lol 

But I guess people with strong Si would be more likely than people with strong Se.
People with strong Se rather than people with strong Ne.
People with strong Ne rather than people with strong Ni.

People with strong Fe rather than people with strong Te.
People with strong Fi rather than people with strong Ti.

I'd say that the percieving function plays a larger role than the judging.

I think it's more likely that an intuitive will "preview" what will happen, whereas a sensor is more likely to "review" what has happened.

I'd say that the extroverted perceiving functions are the loudest, but Si being most consistent in review and Ni most consistent in preview.

An example of that would be my mother and sister coming home telling me and my father how good they were for going to the gym (review) and I ask, "so what will you do tomorrow" (preview).


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I wonder how Ti would respond (I think I might know some who get prickly/whiny and say things like "Fine...who cares?"). And yes, I can relate to exaggerating details for seemingly no reason (one time, I literally memorized my whole day in eventful detail and sort of gave the dry details of everything that happened to me - I must of been excitedly out of some kind of sensation repression at the time).


Break-down of how the functions work for me. Dominated heavily by Ti. 

Do I have the energy to respond to this? Yes - What sort of response will answer the question? Possible answers = A (socially acceptable answer), B (absolute harsh truth), C (white lie). Is B the best answer? Yes, Possibly. Is the person accepting of B? Sometimes. Would person be in mood for answer B? Yes. Most likely (they are smiling) Answers B. B does not get expected reaction - in fact opposite reaction o.0! 

Pre-empted C in case B didn't work? Yes. Tries C. Gets expected response. Remembers A and stores for future use in order to avoid social awkwardness again. Continues to experiment with responses till gets it right ... eventually.


----------

